# Tell me your protein preference.



## TitanUnleashed (May 19, 2009)

Hey there all ironmaggers,
I've always been bombarded with questions pertaining to which protein powder works and tastes best. Personally, I've been hooked on Optimum Nutrition Cookies N Cream. How abt you guys? I've decided to conduct a mini survey across various channels, gather votes and post the results on my muscle gain maximizing blog. So, whats your take?


----------



## zombul (May 19, 2009)

ON 100% Whey Gold Standard 5lb

 This is mine and I like it in chocolate.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

You have to try Gaspari Nutrition MyoFusion™ - Double Chocolate. 

It's the BEST tasting whey I have ever had!!

Tip:- Try GNC they sell it, also try your local shop for samples.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

Try THIS for GNC Singapore.


----------



## urbanski (May 19, 2009)

ON rocky road
not as sweet at ON cookies n cream


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

^


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2009)

nkira said:


> ^



????

ON = Optimum Nutrition
rocky road = type of flavour


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

How the hell did that happen!!!

I actually replied to a  response (Don't recall the user" but the reply said "open" just that word nothing else, and now that is missing & urbanski reply is showing up???????

The guy I replied to was new, just 2 posts, I checked his profile & at that time his status showed "Creating Thread : Bodybuilding Gossip"

I am confused here????



Moondogg said:


> ????
> 
> ON = Optimum Nutrition
> rocky road = type of flavour


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

I found the link in my we history but it does not work!!

Bodybuilding Gossip - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum

Something fishy here!!

We need Prince on this one.

I am not gonna take flames(if it happens) for something I did not do.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

Got him, it was this guy I replied to with WTF!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/sendenecisin.html 

Found him at "IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum Statistics : Welcome to our 10 Newest Members:"


----------



## NeilPearson (May 19, 2009)

I like chicken for my protein.  Steak is good too.


----------



## Hench (May 19, 2009)

nkira said:


> Got him, it was this guy I replied to with WTF!!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/sendenecisin.html
> 
> Found him at "IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum Statistics : Welcome to our 10 Newest Members:"



lol  it was probably just some spammer who got deleted bud, no need to conduct an investigation.


----------



## TitanUnleashed (May 19, 2009)

Rocky Road is one flavor that i always wanted to try. But its always out of stock. Crap... About Gaspari Nutrition MyoFusion™ - Double Chocolate, have not heard of that. Wld check it out soon. Have always been a fan of ON, time for a change i guess.


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

Fine fine....I cool off. 




Moondogg said:


> lol  it was probably just some spammer who got deleted bud, no need to conduct an investigation.


----------



## urbanski (May 20, 2009)

nkira said:


> ^


lol i thought you were WTFg me, nkira

darn mods deleting posts


----------



## Chubby (May 20, 2009)

I take unflavoured whey iso for day time protein and chocolate flavored whey iso for pre and post workout.  I don't stick with a particular brand, I switch around brands every now and then.


----------



## nkira (May 20, 2009)

I knew that was going to happen so I went with the investigation.....<You know my methods, Watson.>



urbanski said:


> lol i thought you were WTFg me, nkira
> 
> darn mods deleting posts


----------



## the7zen (May 20, 2009)

my new found favorite (Chocolate)
ON Instantized 100% Casein Protein 4 lbs its so damn good even with water.


----------



## fitmax (May 23, 2009)

muscle milk chocolate or ON Chocolate


----------



## Dodge (May 24, 2009)

I'm guessing you guys are in the usa? Which is why i havent seen those brands/flavours here in the uk...

I wish i could try cookies and cream whey.

I dont like any of the protein powders ive tried...however i realy like 'for goodness shake' and 'dunns river nutrients' premade vitamin/protein shakes, however it works out far more expensive serving for serving. The choclate flavour of both is great, plus the nutrients cherry flavour was amazing, the one time i found it. in a shop.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

cottage cheese and whey mixed pwo...before bed, casein and cottage cheese and chocolate sauce with peanut butter


----------



## Chubby (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Perdido (May 24, 2009)

IM Chocolate but I do like the sample packs of the other flavors too Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure


----------



## jmorrison (May 24, 2009)

I know Jugg is going to stab me in the eye for saying this, but the Muscletech Nitrotech Hardcore banana cream is my favorite.

I have used a lot of different whey's over the years, and this one is hands down the best tasting.  I even mix it with water.

I also seem to get a pump after drinking it, but that's all secondary to the taste.  

Yeah yeah, it's more expensive, but man, $20 more a month is worth it to me when I have to choke the damn things down every day.


----------



## danzik17 (May 24, 2009)

Right now ATW Chocolate is still my favorite.  That cookies and cream from ON is sounding mighty tempting though......


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

jmorrison said:


> I know Jugg is going to stab me in the eye for saying this, but the Muscletech Nitrotech Hardcore banana cream is my favorite.
> 
> I have used a lot of different whey's over the years, and this one is hands down the best tasting.  I even mix it with water.
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2009)

I like vitamin shoppe's brand...and I will love when I come out with come out with my protein line....August.


----------



## Hoglander (May 24, 2009)

zombul said:


> ON 100% Whey Gold Standard 5lb
> 
> This is mine and I like it in chocolate.



Does that have acesulfame potassium in it??


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> Does that have acesulfame potassium in it??


 here's some help with that


----------



## jmorrison (May 25, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> .and I will love when I come out with come out with my protein line....August.




Aww comon now Jugg, that wasn't even english!


----------



## Chubby (May 25, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I like vitamin shoppe's brand...and I will love when I come out with come out with my protein line....August.





			
				juggernaut said:
			
		

> cottage cheese and whey mixed and..casein and cottage cheese..


So you are thinking about opening up your own brand of supplements..eh? Well..you better make sure your proteins dont taste like above, otherwise you will be the only one who will be buying your own proteins.


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> So you are thinking about opening up your own brand of supplements..eh? Well..you better make sure your proteins dont taste like above, otherwise you will be the only one who will be buying your own proteins.


hahahahahahahahahaa you're soooooooo funny. Dick.


----------



## Unreal (May 26, 2009)

All the Whey cake batter is what I'm using now. Good stuff.


----------



## Merkaba (May 26, 2009)

for powders?  MM cake batter


----------



## T_man (May 26, 2009)

i love chobby


----------



## nkira (May 26, 2009)

I hope you know that chobby is  32 year old young man......



T_man said:


> i love chobby


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2009)

Peanut butter and chocolate is my favorite.


----------

